# hunting rabbits in bedfordshire???



## Djfoxs (Oct 1, 2010)

hi am looking for a place in Bedfrodshire that allow you to kill and take home rabbits legally , as in hunting with air riffle?


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Where can i hunt in Bedfordshire? - Yahoo! UK & Ireland Answers


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It's up to you, but I wouldn't recommend an air-rifle for this unless you can get quite close and you are a good shot. I've seen a lot of rabbits that have been hit, only to run away, often badly injured. You will probably need a head shot to be sure of a kill. Can you be sure of this?


----------



## Sonnymack (Nov 14, 2011)

you need to ask farmers for permission to hunt on there land 
thats the only way you can legally hunt unless you got ur own land


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

You will need to find private land, and get consent from the landowner (written to avoid any problems). Also make sure that the landowner is the one who holds shooting rights to the land, sometimes land is sold but the original owner retains the shooting rights, if that's the case get written consent from both. There is legislation that covers rabbit shooting, which you again need to be fully aware of to do it legally.
Assuming you are intending to shoot rabbits to feed to large snakes etc, you should also make sure that there is no history of myxamatosis in that area.


----------



## Merlin11 (Aug 7, 2011)

What's up doc? 

Leave them little wabbits alone! 

Seriously though, don't most people normally use something bigger than an air rifle? Not that I've done much shooting. I once shot a pigeon with an air rifle (when I was a kid).... shot it once and it just jumped and a few feathers. Had to hit it four times! Makes you wonder why it didn't fly away, just sat on its branch. Feel bad now, the one and only animal I have ever shot. RIP.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

It's not illegal to shoot rabbits. The following may be helpful:

BASC - Air Rifle Code of Practice

I would, however, strongly recommend that you either get a licence and use something more powerful, or, preferably get a ferret.


----------



## Merlin11 (Aug 7, 2011)

...or just shoot at targets in the shape of a rabbit and buy them frozen. 

'Killing animals is bad for your karma, but its ok to buy them once they are dead' - Buddha.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

hi,i used to go out with my ferrets,and to be honest you karnt go killing game untill the end of sept or early oct,as they are all feeding babys,and you will be getting milky does,if female.best to leave it untill then as even farmers will go mad and want to shoot you,as no one with any brains gos hunting in summer or spring,and air guns fire lead pellets,ferrets leave only bites,i no longer hunt any animal and wild bunnys carry loades ov bad things like mixy mot,so be carefull,jake


----------



## TW (May 1, 2007)

A 2.2 live is what you want. Not a air riffle.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

it didnt move because you shot the poor thing


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with hunting wild rabbits as long as it's done properly and at the right time / place, as far as I'm concerned. 

Mixomatosis itself won't affect the snake (or a human), but secondary infections in the rabbit might be an issue. A healthy wild-caught rabbit is one of the best foods for a large snake.


----------



## Reptile Steve (Aug 27, 2007)

Mixi does not affect reptiles so isn't a problem but i wouldnt bother with any ill looking animal and you need to be a good shot.
But if you are go out to a quiet spot with no one around then no one is gonna get there knickers in a twist if you shoot non native vermin i look for an in and out hole if not cut the head of :whistling2:


----------



## Djfoxs (Oct 1, 2010)

i have a air rifle that takes a meg of .22 pellets which in my experience is more than enough you can get a head shot i have done this before in my friends private land but he no longer owns it so need other place, and for those that think hunting rabbits its wrong than i have to say that its pretty much the same if you freeze the rabbit or let farmers shoot it , still gonna be the same ending you just gonna feel bit better that you werent the one that done it , anyway thanks for all current and future reply much appreciated


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Djfoxs said:


> i have a air rifle that takes a meg of .22 pellets which in my experience is more than enough you can get a head shot i have done this before in my friends private land but he no longer owns it so need other place, and for those that think hunting rabbits its wrong than i have to say that its pretty much the same if you freeze the rabbit or let farmers shoot it , still gonna be the same ending you just gonna feel bit better that you werent the one that done it , anyway thanks for all current and future reply much appreciated


am all for hunting rabbits you try telling a farmer to to kill rabbits let put it this way it not nice seeing a cow that broken it leg from a rabbit hole and you can use then for feeding youer reptiles then go for it 99.9% of the rabbits we kill just get but in a bin the 0.1% are the ones the dogs think there will have and eat :lol2:


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

ian14 said:


> You will need to find private land, and get consent from the landowner (written to avoid any problems). Also make sure that the landowner is the one who holds shooting rights to the land, sometimes land is sold but the original owner retains the shooting rights, if that's the case get written consent from both. There is legislation that covers rabbit shooting, which you again need to be fully aware of to do it legally.
> Assuming you are intending to shoot rabbits to feed to large snakes etc, you should also make sure that there is no history of myxamatosis in that area.


 
myxamatosis can not pass on to reptiles or humans


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

From my experiance farmers are cool....I used work for an ex-farmer (still got his land) just him & wife run 2 companies now

I remember a guy coming round the place & arranging to "shoot" on martin's land, he had no big problem, just asked the guy to respect the place & just to pop his head in the office b4 he started


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

hi,firstly i will say ,i never once said, not to go hunting,as a kid i done plenty ov ferreting,shooting and poaching ,i come from a big travelers family and was brought up to go coarsing,and have no probs with it,what i was saying is ,its wrong to kill bunnys or any game in spring or summer due to breeding,yes bunnys can be a pests,but to kill breeding females full of milk and babys to care 4 is wrong,and as 4 mixy, well who ever thinks this is ok and it want hurt your snakes then you risk killing your pride snake,and my family have workt for farmers and they allso put poison down to kill bunnys,so why wouldnt you just get one from monkfeald ,or breed them your self,male,female and leave them to do what rabbits do best breed,but you will no that they are safe to feed toyour snakes,would you feed a wild rat to them?


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> myxamatosis can not pass on to reptiles or humans


hi,why would you eat one with mixy?,iv ate plenty with out it when growing up on traverls camps,but not many travelers eat rabbits now because mixy,they look like they are rabied up and its sic,and i wouldnt risk my snakes for the sake of a few poundes getting them from safe sources


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jerry said:


> hi,firstly i will say ,i never once said, not to go hunting,as a kid i done plenty ov ferreting,shooting and poaching ,i come from a big travelers family and was brought up to go coarsing,and have no probs with it,what i was saying is ,its wrong to kill bunnys or any game in spring or summer due to breeding,yes bunnys can be a pests,but to kill breeding females full of milk and babys to care 4 is wrong,and as 4 mixy, well who ever thinks this is ok and it want hurt your snakes then you risk killing your pride snake,and my family have workt for farmers and they allso put poison down to kill bunnys,so why wouldnt you just get one from monkfeald ,or breed them your self,male,female and leave them to do what rabbits do best breed,but you will no that they are safe to feed toyour snakes,would you feed a wild rat to them?


The first bit of this is fine. I agree about not killing adult rabbits at this time of year.

There is nothing wrong with feeding wild rabbits to snakes. Don't bother with reptile food suppliers, though. If you don't want to hunt them yourself, most butchers will have them for sale at between £2-£3. Your snake cannot contract mixomatosis, so there's no risk. They are also pretty resilient to other infections - what do you think wild snakes eat? They are very likely to pick on ill or injured prey items.

I wouldn't feed a wild rat to a snake - but that's a completely different story. To be honest - it would be more to do with me not wanting to come to close to one. A friend of mine died from Wiel's Disease about 20 years ago, so I think it's understandable that I'm a bit wary of wild rats!


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jerry said:


> hi,why would you eat one with mixy?,iv ate plenty with out it when growing up on traverls camps,but not many travelers eat rabbits now because mixy,they look like they are rabied up and its sic,and i wouldnt risk my snakes for the sake of a few poundes getting them from safe sources


I know loads of travellers - and mixy is not the reason they don't eat many rabbits. The ones I know would prefer KFC!

You don't actually see many rabbits with mixy any more anyway, as they have gradually built up resistance to it.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry said:


> hi,why would you eat one with mixy?,iv ate plenty with out it when growing up on traverls camps,but not many travelers eat rabbits now because mixy,they look like they are rabied up and its sic,and i wouldnt risk my snakes for the sake of a few poundes getting them from safe sources


 
i shoot thousands of rabbits every year and yes i do eat mixy rabbits they are no diffrent in taste and will not harm humans or reptiles


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> I know loads of travellers - and mixy is not the reason they don't eat many rabbits. The ones I know would prefer KFC!
> 
> You don't actually see many rabbits with mixy any more anyway, as they have gradually built up resistance to it.


Haha! I wish! Mixy is rife and last year was dreadful so there is no way wild rabbits have built up resistance to it. The virus is constantly mutating within the strains meaning that they aren't able to build up any resistance. Yes it's true wild rabbits can get over it but they will go through hell it's a dreadful dreadful disease.

I used to breed rabbits and last year was hit by mixy and it wiped out my entire studs. I can't put in words what an awful experience that was.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

kingkelly said:


> Haha! I wish! Mixy is rife and last year was dreadful so there is no way wild rabbits have built up resistance to it. The virus is constantly mutating within the strains meaning that they aren't able to build up any resistance. Yes it's true wild rabbits can get over it but they will go through hell it's a dreadful dreadful disease.
> 
> I used to breed rabbits and last year was hit by mixy and it wiped out my entire studs. I can't put in words what an awful experience that was.


hi mate,you are spot on,mixy will allways spread to other breeding progects if given a chance and its spread not just by one bunny infecting a full coloney but air born as well,farmers plane spred the deseace years ago,and even today its still killing wild and even pets,if we are to beleave its ok to feed mixy bunnys to snakes,why not feed herps that have diead of desease to snakes,as for wild snakes feeding on them,of cource they will,but whats the first thing we should do if we get wild c herps,deal with parasites and all kinds of care ,to get rid of all the bad things they have got from sick food they eat,as for travelers eating bunnys still,well im a proper romaney and i would never eat one again,due to mixy,even getting from butchers is dogey,did you see it b4 getting skined,maybe try feeding phesants that are pluckt at least they aint full of mixy.jerry


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

kingkelly said:


> Haha! I wish! Mixy is rife and last year was dreadful so there is no way wild rabbits have built up resistance to it. The virus is constantly mutating within the strains meaning that they aren't able to build up any resistance. Yes it's true wild rabbits can get over it but they will go through hell it's a dreadful dreadful disease.
> 
> I used to breed rabbits and last year was hit by mixy and it wiped out my entire studs. I can't put in words what an awful experience that was.


hi,its good to no some one nos the harm mixy dos,im sure i woundnt feed my snakes on them,and as for eating ones with mixy,well thats sick,i wonder if they was looking like a zombi with glazed eyes after wards,sick hay.jerry


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> I know loads of travellers - and mixy is not the reason they don't eat many rabbits. The ones I know would prefer KFC!
> 
> You don't actually see many rabbits with mixy any more anyway, as they have gradually built up resistance to it.


hi,jeffers i am a traveller and of cource we love kfc,im in my fortys, and growing up in a romaney invirament i allways woke up as a child to see my mum,plucking the game birds my olders had poachet the night b4,or the monk jac,rabbits,hares.we was brought up on this meat,and it is nice,good food.but i have never ever seen a traveller eat a mixy rabbit,not even feed the lurchers or ferrets on mixy game,yes iv killd them to put them out of pain,but eat one no thanks and the folk who do are dirty so ana so,s.jerry


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry said:


> hi mate,you are spot on,mixy will allways spread to other breeding progects if given a chance and its spread not just by one bunny infecting a full coloney but air born as well,farmers plane spred the deseace years ago,and even today its still killing wild and even pets,if we are to beleave its ok to feed mixy bunnys to snakes,why not feed herps that have diead of desease to snakes,as for wild snakes feeding on them,of cource they will,but whats the first thing we should do if we get wild c herps,deal with parasites and all kinds of care ,to get rid of all the bad things they have got from sick food they eat,as for travelers eating bunnys still,well im a proper romaney and i would never eat one again,due to mixy,even getting from butchers is dogey,did you see it b4 getting skined,maybe try feeding phesants that are pluckt at least they aint full of mixy.jerry


 
why pluck the phesants first ? feeding them phesants would be a stupid idear as they will be full of lead shot what can harm your snakes unlike mixy


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jerry said:


> hi,its good to no some one nos the harm mixy dos,im sure i woundnt feed my snakes on them,and as for eating ones with mixy,well thats sick,i wonder if they was looking like a zombi with glazed eyes after wards,sick hay.jerry


 
You are absolutely right - Mixy is a terrible disease and should never have been deliberately introduced.

However, it's not rational to think that people who ate a rabbit infected with mixomatosis will end up like zombies. People can't catch mixy! It's not dangerous for humans to eat them - they just look unsightly, but once they have been skinned and beheaded, you can't tell.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

hi,why would you want to kill a rabbit with mixy other than to stop more spreading,when mixy is noticed in a warren,all the rabbits should be culed.as for they all look the same once they are beheaded and skined,they do,but you try to grab a healthy rabbit by hand,no chance.yet a bunny with mixy will sit and let you pic it up.as for eating them i spoke to a lot of my family about this, all being proper romanies,not the ones you get today,and they all said they would never ever eat a rabbit with mixy.every one to there own,but i would never yous mixy rabbits as food for snakes and surely wouldnt put one in the pot.,jerry


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

hi,never said shoot the phesant with a gun mate,good poachers only need a catapult and bull berring,takea torch,find a pen in a wood,and shine your torch were they are sleeping in the trees,and it dazzels them,they will be dazzeld fall of there perch or you shoot them wiyh catapult,and take bull,b out once you pluck it.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jerry said:


> hi,why would you want to kill a rabbit with mixy other than to stop more spreading,when mixy is noticed in a warren,all the rabbits should be culed.as for they all look the same once they are beheaded and skined,they do,but you try to grab a healthy rabbit by hand,no chance.yet a bunny with mixy will sit and let you pic it up.as for eating them i spoke to a lot of my family about this, all being proper romanies,not the ones you get today,and they all said they would never ever eat a rabbit with mixy.every one to there own,but i would never yous mixy rabbits as food for snakes and surely wouldnt put one in the pot.,jerry


 
I'm not being direspectful, Jerry, but proper Romanies are not (usually) qualified virologists or microbiologists.

If the skinned rabbit looks, smells and tastes the same - and is safe to eat, what's the big deal? (and it is safe - we can't catch mixomatosisand neither can our snakes!).

However, if you don't want to eat one, that's fine. We all have the right to choose what we eat. People who choose differently to you though, aren't necessarily "sick", "zombies" or "dirty so-and-sos". I respect your choice, so can't you do the same for me?


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

hi mate i wasnt ever being disrespectfull,and what i was saying i wouldnt eat one or feed to snakes,thats my opinion.but if you do want rabbits then once october comes i will get you plenty with out mixy as my bruvers all go lamping at that time,allso i never said folk would look like a sombie if they ate one,its just the thout of eating or feeding my animals on a animal thats so sick,who nos really if they wont harm us,snakes,hares are fine,never seen one with mixy,just need to have a good lurcher or some one like my family and others who still long net them,im comeing over to the meet in higham if my foot gets better,loades of stiches on a day out paddaling with family,lost my flip flop and next thing 28 stiches,but im hopeing to still get over,if any iggs are going ,i might not bring mine as she is funny with males and worse with females,hodd i no but thats he,maybe my yems instead ok.


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

jerry said:


> hi mate i wasnt ever being disrespectfull,and what i was saying i wouldnt eat one or feed to snakes,thats my opinion.but if you do want rabbits then once october comes i will get you plenty with out mixy as my bruvers all go lamping at that time,allso i never said folk would look like a sombie if they ate one,its just the thout of eating or feeding my animals on a animal thats so sick,who nos really if they wont harm us,snakes,hares are fine,never seen one with mixy,just need to have a good lurcher or some one like my family and others who still long net them,im comeing over to the meet in higham if my foot gets better,loades of stiches on a day out paddaling with family,lost my flip flop and next thing 28 stiches,but im hopeing to still get over,if any iggs are going ,i might not bring mine as she is funny with males and worse with females,hodd i no but thats he,maybe my yems instead ok.


 
No worries. I'll check with Dave about his Iggy and get back to you.

Hope foot gets better!


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

Farmers tend to be well up for you shooting pesky wabbits, provided your not a total muppet and have a decent rifle, and know what your doing and dont shoot towards roads or parks etc. . . 

being that the common rabbit we have swarms of in this country are not native, might as well blast a few, they cause mroe damage to crops and other species than they do good so. Enjoy hunting! 

Id rather young and old who were mature about air guns getting out having fresh air exercise and fuelling a great hobby than sat at home on the xbox smoking pot and drinking special brew :lol2:


----------



## Aled (Feb 29, 2008)

AOTP said:


> great hobby than sat at home on the xbox smoking pot :lol2:


i do this er'rday 
8) :thumb:


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry said:


> hi,never said shoot the phesant with a gun mate,good poachers only need a catapult and bull berring,takea torch,find a pen in a wood,and shine your torch were they are sleeping in the trees,and it dazzels them,they will be dazzeld fall of there perch or you shoot them wiyh catapult,and take bull,b out once you pluck it.


 

what so your suggesting that people go out and go on to keeperd land and poach phesants to feed there snakes why not just buy some rabbits ? you wouldnt want to be caught in one of our pens or any other keepers pens , and if the police catch you then they dont go easy on you these days for poaching ,


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry said:


> hi,never said shoot the phesant with a gun mate,good poachers only need a catapult and bull berring,takea torch,find a pen in a wood,and shine your torch were they are sleeping in the trees,and it dazzels them,they will be dazzeld fall of there perch or you shoot them wiyh catapult,and take bull,b out once you pluck it.


 
and if you had a clue what your going on about then you would no a good poacher dose not use a torch , you use the moon as your light


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> and if you had a clue what your going on about then you would no a good poacher dose not use a torch , you use the moon as your light


hi,this was about shooting rabbits with mixy,as for the, canneys,as us travelers call them,you might call them pheasants.iv poached more than i can count, along with most game to be found in great britain,what i ment by the torch is that it will dazzel them like a rabbit in car lights,ov course we use the moon light, but some times a torch comes in handy,and never once did i mean to say go into pens ok,i ment to say i would rather do that than feed a mixy bunny to you or a animal,i havent poached for a while,all my family work with farmers and still long net,with dogs.the old times are going,my family lived of the land for years,them times have gone,most of our younger gen are on drugs or in front of a game station of some kind,or robbing folk.when we grew up we was out all day in the fiealds and woods finding all kinds of fun,and we was brought up to respect animals and any liveing thing.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> what so your suggesting that people go out and go on to keeperd land and poach phesants to feed there snakes why not just buy some rabbits ? you wouldnt want to be caught in one of our pens or any other keepers pens , and if the police catch you then they dont go easy on you these days for poaching ,


i never said go into a pen the way you have tryd to say,i was saying i have done in the past,and would rather do this than take a mixy bunny.and i would rather buy one to feed my snakes any way.its been a few years since i kiild any animal,as for keeperd land dont make me giggle,its our land the farmers and the lords just look after it,when you have folk who respect the land they aint no probs,its fools who destroy crops that are stupid,the rich can shoot and kill what ever they want,as sport.we used to take the odd one to eat,yet at a shoot yous kill hundreds for sport!!!!!!!as for keepers hurting a poacher,well yous kill thousands at shoots,and beleave yous wouldnt even no if my family had been in pens or not,they have done this since babys knee high with there olders.any how would you eat a mixy bunny,thats how this thread started ok,


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> and if you had a clue what your going on about then you would no a good poacher dose not use a torch , you use the moon as your light


Now that statement proves you've never poached birds at night!:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
You do not use the moon at all, stop being silly. On moonlit nights the rest of the sky is pitch black, so you're trying to find a sillouette of a bird in only one tiny part of the sky where the moon is. It's uneffective and daft. 

A real poacher wants the sky cloudy, with NO moon, that way he can easily see the birds against the light cloud background.: victory:

So, if YOU had a clue what you're on about then you would have known that!!

And, yes, in coniferous tree's a torch is necessary.:no1:


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

jerry said:


> hi,never said shoot the phesant with a gun mate,good poachers only need a catapult and bull berring,takea torch,find a pen in a wood,and shine your torch were they are sleeping in the trees,and it dazzels them,they will be dazzeld fall of there perch or you shoot them wiyh catapult,and take bull,b out once you pluck it.



So you're saying that a dazzled bird will fall off its perch? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
Please tell me you're not suggesting that? Please.....


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

henry415 said:


> So you're saying that a dazzled bird will fall off its perch? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Please tell me you're not suggesting that? Please.....


 
:lol2: , he is a troll mate , you shine a light on a phesant at night when its roosting it will wake up and fly off not fall off its perch :lol2:


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

There is no problem at all taking a rabbit by head-shot with an air gun. Don't ever make a shot you're unsure of though and if you're worried make sure it's shooting between 10 and 11 ft/lb. You'll be pushing legality above 11.4ish though so take it steady.

Shooting in my own eyes is just a case of practice and sticking with it, if you're confident with a shot and you have a moderately well manufactured gun no problem. HW, BSA, Airarms etc.

I personally keep no snakes that are on prey of that size I don't think I would want to chance anything they might carry, many on this forum do though without complication.

Just make sure you find permission land, nothing worse than creating more problems in the air gun world with tresspassing, Class 1 firearms without licensing etc! Always carry proof of permission and something mapping what areas you're allowed within and make sure they have shooting rights themselves as not all do.

Take care and goodluck.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

henry415 said:


> So you're saying that a dazzled bird will fall off its perch? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Please tell me you're not suggesting that? Please.....


im assuming their talking about lamping (ie shine extreamly bright light at prey so its dazzled enough to stay still, then shoot/release the dog/hawk/whatever), dont know if it works with birds, but its certainly very effective with rabbits


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

ex0tics said:


> There is no problem at all taking a rabbit by head-shot with an air gun. Don't ever make a shot you're unsure of though and if you're worried make sure it's shooting between 10 and 11 ft/lb. You'll be pushing legality above 11.4ish though so take it steady.
> 
> Shooting in my own eyes is just a case of practice and sticking with it, if you're confident with a shot and you have a moderately well manufactured gun no problem. HW, BSA, Airarms etc.
> 
> ...



Very much this, shooting is a lot more difficult than it may seem, and shooting rabbits with an air rifle even a legal limit ( <12 ft/lb) is quite difficult, you have to get close 25-30 yrds with .22 and maybe out to 40 with .177 if you are a good shot, i dont shoot further than that with air.
head shots are the only way to go with air, body shots just dont do enough damage.
Permission is a big one, you dont have to be licensed to shoot air rifle, but if you go on to someones land without permission you will be prosecuted for armed trespass, and thats not something you want on your record.
getting a fire arm certificate is hard to get, its worth the effort, i have had mine for a couple of years now, and i shoot with rimfire, good to 100yrds with a head shot.

One thing that hasnt been mentioned is insurance, personal liability, BASC covers you up to £1M for damage to live stock, other people and property.
If you accidentally shoot a horse, even a body shot, whilst it wouldnt be fatal at all, its gonna cost thousands in vets bills.

second to insurance and permission, practice is vital, its a waste of cash going out shooting and missing everything.
I have been shooting for many years, getting to the point where you can hit what you aim at at 40 yards doesnt take too long.
I always shoot with sticks and a bipod on the rifle, having something that is going to help you ensure a clean kill isnt cheating.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

henry415 said:


> So you're saying that a dazzled bird will fall off its perch? :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:
> Please tell me you're not suggesting that? Please.....


hi,no mate you have got me wrong,if you shine any lamp at any bunnys or pheasants they get dazzeld, a phesant will panic and fall to the floor to leg it,it aint often you see them fly at night.they jump down and go to ground in the bushes etc,alls i no is what im saying ,iv seen with my own two eyes and i dont lie ,no need to .


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

miss_ferret said:


> im assuming their talking about lamping (ie shine extreamly bright light at prey so its dazzled enough to stay still, then shoot/release the dog/hawk/whatever), dont know if it works with birds, but its certainly very effective with rabbits


hi,it dos work with phesants because iv seen it,they get dazzeld just like a rabbit,were as a rabbit sits still,phesants panic and jump to the floor and run 4 it.thats when iv seen them get shot,and phesants only really fly when disturbed .when the rich are shooting thousands,what are beaters for?to make noise and flush them out of undergrowth.they are only in trees to roost at night.my iggy falls of his perch if its dark and alight is shone in his room ,well it happend once never shone torch in again lol.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> :lol2: , he is a troll mate , you shine a light on a phesant at night when its roosting it will wake up and fly off not fall off its perch :lol2:


ha,ha,ha, make me giggle,they panic jump or fall to floor and run to undergwroth,thats when you shoot them,phesants dont like to fly at night,if you was a poacher you would no this, seen this plenty of times and please dont try and insult my inteligence.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we youse this forum to help others or ask others there opinion,when it comes to insults keep them to your self.


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

rabbits get used to being lamped, you do it often then they wont stay still when illuminated, they will just run off straight away. Most of what i do is lamping.


----------



## timc20xe (Feb 11, 2011)

jerry said:


> ha,ha,ha, make me giggle,they panic jump or fall to floor and run to undergwroth,thats when you shoot them,phesants dont like to fly at night,if you was a poacher you would no this, seen this plenty of times and please dont try and insult my inteligence.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we youse this forum to help others or ask others there opinion,when it comes to insults keep them to your self.


 
im not a poacher at all as im not a theith , but my dad was the biggest poacher you could ever meet but then they did it to put meat on the table , he also used a catapault as a kid but main poaching tool was silenced 410 and garden guns and snares , i shoot every type of legal quarry and game and ferret and dig with terriers and help look after 2 shooting estates and im out lamping every week , i have shone lamps on roosting phesants and they have never fell off there perch most of the time as soon as you startle them they just fly off


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

timc20xe said:


> im not a poacher at all as im not a theith , but my dad was the biggest poacher you could ever meet but then they did it to put meat on the table , he also used a catapault as a kid but main poaching tool was silenced 410 and garden guns and snares , i shoot every type of legal quarry and game and ferret and dig with terriers and help look after 2 shooting estates and im out lamping every week , i have shone lamps on roosting phesants and they have never fell off there perch most of the time as soon as you startle them they just fly off


hi,like you it was my family that put meat on the table,comeing from a romanie family,who even today still live in a bow top vardo,ok they only travel around in summer,as getting old now,but we never whent with out a good meal,and it was allways game of some kind,and a good fold down 410 is a good bit of kit .and like i said at srart i used to go out with a catapult,, alls you really need,once you get it right,i used to like going out with the long nets,and the saluki cross lurchers,travelers have allways got a good dog,my bruvers dig here and go across to there irish family and take terriers,to go digging ,and they clear rats for local farms,smoke them out and let the dogs do the work,we both no, we all do things diffrent,and i my self dont go out no more ,iv done most hunting thow from useing,dogs,ferrets,410,22 garden gun,hawk,nets.and i would rather the young of today do this than get into drugs or beat old folk up.as for the phesant falling of perch,i have seen them jump down at night as it must panic them,when the light its there eyes, we have all seen and experinst diffrent things,any way good hunting.


----------



## jerry (Mar 10, 2012)

mikerichards said:


> rabbits get used to being lamped, you do it often then they wont stay still when illuminated, they will just run off straight away. Most of what i do is lamping.


hi,comeing from a romanie back ground,we used to move a lot,so were ever we was campt we would just take what we needed for the pot,and to feed the dogs and ferrets,so it wasnt a case of bunnys getting used to the lamps,never once have i or my father or bruvers taken any more than needed,like you have said once they get used to lights they run,so that just shows its over working one area to much,and if your job is to kill as meny as poss for farmers,land owners then thats up to you.but i have never killd any bunnys etc that i wasnt going to eat or feed to dogs,ferrets,.


----------



## henry415 (Apr 1, 2012)

jerry said:


> hi,no mate you have got me wrong,if you shine any lamp at any bunnys or pheasants they get dazzeld, a phesant will panic and fall to the floor to leg it,it aint often you see them fly at night.they jump down and go to ground in the bushes etc,alls i no is what im saying ,iv seen with my own two eyes and i dont lie ,no need to .


You're some boy! Here's the deal, pheasant, when dazzled, won't just fall to the ground. they only EVER do one of two thing: 
#1 They sit there and get shot at,
#2 They fly off into the night's sky, the cocks often crowing an alarm call as they do.

Don't confuse rabbits with pheasants. Believe me i know how animals react when they are illuminated. :gasp:

If birds landed on the floor when being dazzled why does anyone ever need to go out with a gun!! :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## mikerichards (Nov 19, 2008)

jerry said:


> hi,comeing from a romanie back ground,we used to move a lot,so were ever we was campt we would just take what we needed for the pot,and to feed the dogs and ferrets,so it wasnt a case of bunnys getting used to the lamps,never once have i or my father or bruvers taken any more than needed,like you have said once they get used to lights they run,so that just shows its over working one area to much,and if your job is to kill as meny as poss for farmers,land owners then thats up to you.but i have never killd any bunnys etc that i wasnt going to eat or feed to dogs,ferrets,.


I do shoot a lot yes, I don't have the luxury to roam wherever I want, nor the permission. I don't shoot for the pot, I shoot because they cause a problem for the horses. People shoot for different reasons, what those reasons are are relatively irrelevant, just so long as it's done safely, and preferably legally.


----------

